# Attention Penguin Fan's.



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I have a quick question to ask of you.

Which are you more ashamed of; The 2003-2004 season where we finished dead last with a grand total of 59 points or the fact that we have one of the most talent-filled teams in the league and is endanger of missing the playoffs?

I honestly don't get it. Get rid of Therien. Hire Pat Quinn, get some dude that coaches street hockey on Sunday's for all I care, just get someone NEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

the LA Kings are looking better than us and they have a way tougher conference to play against. They also have nobody but up and comers.

Thank you. Try and enjoy the rest of this piss-poor season of ours.


----------



## leviticus (May 27, 2007)

The only thing I am embarrassed by more than what you have mentioned is the fact that my hawks got swept by the pens. My condolences on the season. New coach might help


----------



## burton_o6 (Oct 30, 2007)

Don't ask for a source, cuz I don't remember where I read it. But there was an interview with Orpik saying something like...'We thought the coaching staff was going to get delt with when we started to lose our games, but they didn't make any changes, so we kept losing.'...


I'll see if I can track it down


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah, I dunno what was wrong with the head guy's in Pittsburgh but goddamn, we lost alot of game's we didn't have to.

At least we're on a 7 game win-streak. Our longest one this season. And! We are currently sitting at #6 in the East. We play against The Jacket's tonight, another team I am super proud is finally doing great. 

Can't wait for the playoff's. If the Pen's keep this pace up they will be in it for sure. But there are alot of team's making a push so it'll be tough.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I was at the game on Sunday when they played the Caps. 

Crosby is a beast. Better to be hot now though, then hot in the beginning and start sucking leading up to the playoffs. Although I dont think you could handle us in a series.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah this year is really tight in both Conferences. The Canucks just went on a 10-2 hot streak and sit 5th so late in the Season, and one bad skid we could still see ourselves out of the Playoffs.


----------

